# Ulster Bank card stopped abroad. Case for ombudsman?



## Harry31 (8 Mar 2012)

I mentioned this in a post about travel previously, but wanted some views on what to do next. 

Briefly, my UB card was stopped while in Australia recently. 

I had called into my branch before I went & advised that I would be in Australia & they duly noted it on my account. I lodged €2,000 to my account. I used my card once in Sydney with no problem, then the next time I tried it was blocked. 

My access to my on line account was also blocked.  I rang the number & explained the problem, was passed from pillar to post.

I said that I'd informed my branch but they said they didn't have access to that information. They wouldn't ring me back, they don't have that facility either.  

Anyway, I was cut off - my €50 credit on my phone ran out.  I had to borrow a phone & got it sorted out. 

When I arrived home, I went into my branch 20th Feb & told them the story. They apologized & I said I wanted the credit refunded to me - as I'd informed them & they hadn't txt me or emailed me about the stop being put on.  (I also couldn't understand why they blocked my online access as it is a different pin from my card - they could have sent me a message through that). 

I've heard nothing more from them, although I emailed the branch & rang them - they said they would ring me back but haven't bothered. 

I looked up the Ulster Bank complaints information & they give a timetable about how they look after complaints - but it's obviously not working for me! 

Should I contact the banking ombudsman or keep trying with Ulster bank?  Stopping my card was not only very annoying & inconvenient, but also embarrassing! 

Any views would be appreciated.


----------



## Bronco Lane (8 Mar 2012)

My wife is having similar problems at the moment. She tried to use her card in a petrol station but it kept refusing her pin number. After 3 attempts the system said that her card was blocked. Luckily enough I had €80 in cash on me to pay for the petrol purchased. When we got home she rang the credit card company and was told that her card was not blocked and that she could continue to use it. Yesterday she attempted to purchase €30 of phone credit with her card in a local supermarket and her purchase was refused because her card was blocked. Thankfully she had the €30 in cash to pay for the transaction. While she was in the shop she became upset because there were 2 men shouting at her to move along (It was an Off Licence and these were gentlemen of the road stocking up at opening time). Back home and another phone call to Ulster Bank Credit Card Company to make a complaint. They said that someone would ring back. Still waiting.
I can assure you that I will not be accepting an apology from Ulster Bank. I could paper my room with the number of apologies I have been given from them. These people don't listen and they don't learn.


----------



## Harry31 (8 Mar 2012)

Thanks Bronco Lane - sorry for your trouble & I understand how upsetting it was for your wife - I found it upsetting too, but I'm glad it's not just me!  I used Ulster bank because Halifax did a runner!  And I was trying to avoid the "main" banks, but it looks like I'll be moving to one of them, reluctantly I might add.  But I've decided I'm not letting this go.


----------



## Time (8 Mar 2012)

I dunno how they decide which cards to block. I have always used my card outside Ireland and in some strange places too. Not had a problem yet, and I have never ever told them about my business. 

I am of the opinion that telling them actually causes cards to get blocked.


----------



## 6060842 (9 Mar 2012)

OP should have contacted the credit card section directly to inform him that he was going abroad. Do not leave this up to the branch.


----------



## hfp (10 Mar 2012)

Bronco Lane said:


> My wife is having similar problems at the moment. She tried to use her card in a petrol station but it kept refusing her pin number. After 3 attempts the system said that her card was blocked. Luckily enough I had €80 in cash on me to pay for the petrol purchased. When we got home she rang the credit card company and was told that her card was not blocked and that she could continue to use it. Yesterday she attempted to purchase €30 of phone credit with her card in a local supermarket and her purchase was refused because her card was blocked. Thankfully she had the €30 in cash to pay for the transaction. While she was in the shop she became upset because there were 2 men shouting at her to move along (It was an Off Licence and these were gentlemen of the road stocking up at opening time). Back home and another phone call to Ulster Bank Credit Card Company to make a complaint. They said that someone would ring back. Still waiting.
> I can assure you that I will not be accepting an apology from Ulster Bank. I could paper my room with the number of apologies I have been given from them. These people don't listen and they don't learn.



If you still haven't had any joy from their credit card services your wife could try bringing her card to an Ulster Bank ATM to unblock her PIN.  I'm not sure if it works the same way for credit cards, but from experience with debit cards if you block your PIN in a shop you can unblock it in an ATM using the PIN services option.  Its only if you block it in an ATM that you need to contact the bank.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Mar 2012)

6060842 said:


> OP should have contacted the credit card section directly to inform him that he was going abroad. Do not leave this up to the branch.



Why? He doesnt say it was a credit card, I was of the impression it was just his atm card.

I wouldnt usually bother informing the bank when Im going away, I have not yet had a card stopped but I have received a phonecall from the credit card section checking with me that I was in fact in a different country.

But I certainly wouldnt accept service like that from a bank, vote with your feet, close up and find a new bank.


----------



## Harry31 (12 Mar 2012)

It was just an ATM card/debit card, but was only using it to withdraw money - or trying to.  I still haven't had any call back but I'm going to contact them again - I'm determined to get back the credit I had to spend to sort it out.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Willy Fogg (12 Mar 2012)

Harry31 said:


> It was just an ATM card/debit card, but was only using it to withdraw money - or trying to.  I still haven't had any call back but I'm going to contact them again - I'm determined to get back the credit I had to spend to sort it out.  We'll see what happens.



Go into the branch and ask to speak to the Service Quality Advisor. 

You can't go to the ombudsman before exhausting the bank's own complaints procedure.


----------



## Harry31 (14 Mar 2012)

I emailed them again 2 days ago & got a reply that the person who had been dealing with my query had been "out sick" & that they would be getting back to me, so we'll see what happens. I don't feel I should have to call into the bank again (Willy Fogg), but thank you for the advice, it's appreciated.


----------



## Willy Fogg (14 Mar 2012)

You may not "feel" you should have to, but you should. e-mails and phone calls are way too easy to ignore. 

While I don't some of your complaint is valid (i.e. your phone situation abroad, or even that it was blocked if somehow suspicious - better safe than sorry, etc), their follow up has been bad. Actually seeing someone face to face, with whom you can go back and refer to can make a lot of difference. The SQA's are there in UB for a reason and while you might not get the result you would like, you're more likely to get it in the end.


----------



## Harry31 (15 Mar 2012)

thanks for all the comments & advice.  I received an email from them today returning €50 to my account - the bare minimum & nothing for the upset & hassle, even though it was their mistake.  I've replied to the email saying that I'd like the person I was dealing with to pass on my disappointment & disgust passed on to their manager. Should I just take my €50 & forget it?  I now feel like changing my bank account to another bank - but one is as bad as the other.  So any suggestions as to a bank that I could use?  It's not a major account by any means - just wages in - payments out.  Is it a real hassle moving accounts when you have DD's operating etc?


----------



## sean.c (16 Mar 2012)

All banks are teh same.  Although when I tried to close my UB account, it took 6 months, multiple calls/letters/emails and finally an letter directly to the manager saying that the next letter would be to the ombudsman, before they finally closed it properly.

As long as you meet there requirements for free-banking, BoI isn't bad.  Not great, but none of the Irish banks are great.  I mean, there's only the 2 now - AIB and BoI.  So why should they improve service?


----------



## elcato (16 Mar 2012)

> When I arrived home, I went into my branch 20th Feb & told them the  story. They apologized & I said I wanted the credit refunded to me -  as I'd informed them & they hadn't txt me or emailed me about the  stop being put on.  (I also couldn't understand why they blocked my  online access as it is a different pin from my card - they could have  sent me a message through that).





> Should I just take my €50 & forget it?


You got what you requested. Credit refunded and an apology. FWIW, I never ring or email banks. I write letters so there's a record of the correspondance.


----------



## fjgh15 (22 Mar 2012)

Anytime I've gone abroad, I've always informed the Credit Card office of my AIB Visa card and each time they have told me that it's really pointless telling them - they say they will note it on the account but that the system decides if a transaction is blocked or not. Basically we're firmly in the realms of "Computer says 'no'"


----------



## Time (22 Mar 2012)

Talking to them is pointless. The computer decided everything.


----------



## Harry31 (2 Apr 2012)

I have been in contact with Ulster Bank in person, by email & by phone.  Their error not only cost me €50 - I also had to pay someone to use their phone, never mind the frustration & embarrassment of having to borrow money.  I informed them again 2 weeks ago that I was not happy with the bare €50 being refunded to me, I have heard nothing from them since. This type of customer service is terrible &  it is completely unacceptable.  I have sent a complaint to the Financial Ombudsman's office & I think I am right to do so.  The more we put up with rubbish service like this the longer it will go on.


----------



## Harry31 (23 May 2012)

I contacted the Ulster Bank complaints dept - I had emailed the financial ombudsmans office & this is what they advised.  I dealt with a very helpful woman, who contacted me by letter & phone over the past 4 weeks & they have offered me €200 in addition to the €50 they had already lodged to my account.  I'm happy enough with that & have advised them of that.  So it does pay to follow up!


----------



## elcato (23 May 2012)

Well done. Credit to UB also, albeit a bit late.


----------



## Harry31 (24 May 2012)

A small victory for the little people!  I'm going to give €50 to a charity just as a little thank you!
(it pays to be stubborn sometimes)


----------

